# Cheap mini oil filled radiator



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

Just been in our local B&Q Warehouse (Portrack, Stockton).

They have some mini oil filled radiators on offer at £8.43 each. Only 500w but should be sufficient to keep the frost out of the van if you can hook up to electric at home.

On the box it says maximum running cost is 4p per hour.

If we hadn't bought one from Maplins a few weks ago I'd have got one.

Graham


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Seems a good price Graham, are they thermostatically controlled? we have an 800 wattt one and it is superb for keeping the cold at bay, it is in the van at present on a low setting which comes on as the temperature reduces.

We paid £17.98 from Miller brothers last year but they had some at the factory outlet at Barton Lincs for £15 last time we were there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

Yes, Peter I think they have a thermostat. They look just like a smaller version of the one we bought from Maplins.

Ours is 600 watt and I've had it on in the van the last couple of night on a low setting - kept the frost away very well. No need for it tonight according to the forecast  

Graham


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

GJH said:


> Yes, Peter I think they have a thermostat. They look just like a smaller version of the one we bought from Maplins.
> 
> Ours is 600 watt and I've had it on in the van the last couple of night on a low setting - kept the frost away very well. No need for it tonight according to the forecast
> 
> Graham


any idea of the physical size?

regards Frank


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

Hello Frank,

Wish I'd bought one now so that I could answer these questions accurately  

Just checked with Jill and we think about 18 inches high, a foot deep and 3 or 4 inches wide.

Regards,
Graham


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Mine is 15" high, 13" long and 4 1/2" wide Frank!!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

We would like a low level one, much like a skirting heater, but havn't been able to locate one yet.

We did try a search, but didn't find one. Any ideas please?

J & R


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

I bought a B&Q one, a bit larger than that I think, and it keeps tripping the vans electrics. Well to be fair I have no idea if the rads tripping them or if there is an earth leak and the rads just showing up the weakness, though it doesn't trip for the microwave.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

That sounds like a great price. I'm the same as you, Graham - got my Maplin rad on a low setting at the moment.



JockandRita said:


> We would like a low level one, much like a skirting heater, but havn't been able to locate one yet.


Hi, Jock and Rita

Off the top pf my head, don't they make anti frost rads for greenhouses like that?

Gerald


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2006)

gerannpasa said:


> Off the top pf my head, don't they make anti frost rads for greenhouses like that?


See http://www.twowests.co.uk/TwoWestsSite/category/HEATING_ELETUBHE.htm
We've never bought one of those heaters but we've used that company in the past and they have been OK.
Graham


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

GJH said:


> gerannpasa said:
> 
> 
> > Off the top pf my head, don't they make anti frost rads for greenhouses like that?
> ...


Use them all the time excellent company (if a bit expensive) but the heaters aren't oil filled I 'm afraid.

regards Frank


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> the heaters aren't oil filled I 'm afraid.


Never thought to look at that Frank 

I suppose the main point is whether they would be safe to leave unattended in a MH.

Graham


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I have shown people how to lower the temperature of these types by inserting a diode. >>Link here<<

I also have a project to look at turning turn one of these into a completely waterproof one and have it temporarily fitted under my van in winter to give background heat when temperature approaches freezing point.

Frank


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> GJH said:
> 
> 
> > gerannpasa said:
> ...


A cheaper alternative

>>LINK<<

Frank


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for the links folks.

We did see low level oil filled heater made by Glen, but there was no info on it.

J & R


----------



## Jani (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi,

I just went down to do it all to see what mini oil filled heaters they had there - only the one at £19.99.

They did a price check on B&Q who told them that the smallest they had was a 900 watt oi filled at £29.99 !

No B&Q close enough for us to pop in - real shame, because they obviously don't all know what they have in stock.

Bah and pffffft

Jani :?


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jock
I saw These and sent the link to Geo, who subsequently bought one. He showed it to me and I have to say that they are awesome mate :lol: :lol: 
They stick out less than an inch from the wall and come in two sizes.....
Hope this helps

Keith


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

ineresting post so adding myself to it for more info as it come through. Interested in what to buy ourselves

Cris


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Keith,

Thanks for the link. unfortunately we dont have a wall or panel tall enough without a cupboard door in front of it.

We thought about a low level heater for the following reasons,

sited under the table, (dog will be happy) :lol: 
out of the way,
and won't tip over when travelling. 

Just can't locate one though.

Jock.


----------

